# ..:: Autumn Forrest (2-Photo Panorama) ::..



## Mersad (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Mersad (Oct 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## The Empress (Oct 28, 2008)

ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!! There are so many colors, and they are all beautiful! I wish i had something like that around me lol


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, what a spectacular scene! And you shot it when the 'fiery' colours were at their peak (from the looks of it). Nicely done, and thanks for sharing


----------



## Mersad (Oct 28, 2008)

Thx The Empress and Antarctican.

@ Antarctican: Yes it is the peek right now. I guess that the leaves will fall off completely in a week or two.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 28, 2008)

Very, very beautiful.
I have missed taking photos of the autumn colours around me completely this year. Now there are only few leaves left...


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 28, 2008)

^^^ Same with me, Lafoto. I missed the leaves when they were at their peak here, and the high winds of the last several days have really torn lots off the trees.    So I really enjoyed seeing this panorama, so I can experience it vicariously!


----------



## Mersad (Oct 28, 2008)

@ LaFoto: Thanks. I'm glad you enjoyed it.

@ Antarctican: So sorry to hear that you missed the peak. I have some more autumn landscapes and cityscapes that i'll be posting soon, so maybe there will be more photos for you to enjoy.


----------



## Mersad (Oct 28, 2008)

I just noticed that i spelled Photography wrong in the photo  
Sorry for that


----------



## pm63 (Oct 28, 2008)

Love the colours, very intense.


----------



## Mersad (Oct 28, 2008)

pm63 said:


> Love the colours, very intense.


Thank you.


----------



## naughtybunny (Oct 29, 2008)

Spectacular :thumbup:


----------



## Mersad (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks naughtybunny!


----------



## jv17 (Oct 30, 2008)

very nice..


----------



## will-jum (Oct 30, 2008)

Wedding Photography said:


> Well, that´s quite amazing...I don´t remember even seeing something like this.



Probably because it's not possible and been over saturated, look at the greens, realistic, i think not. 

It's a nice photo, but way to saturated.


----------



## Mersad (Oct 31, 2008)

will-jum said:


> It's a nice photo, but way to saturated.



I only played with the contrast. But it will be hard to argue with you about that, because you haven't been in front of this hill. The colors are VERY intense. And if you boost up the contrast a bit the come out even stronger.

And what would an autumn photo be if it doesn't burst with strong vibrant colors?


----------



## NJMAN (Nov 1, 2008)

Beautiful pano of fall colors!  Interesting slope you chose to include in this composition.  Thanks for sharing. 

NJ


----------



## Toxic Toast (Nov 1, 2008)

awesome as usual! so many colors!


----------



## Mersad (Nov 1, 2008)

Thank you so much Toxic Toast. 

@NJMAN: Thanks. I wanted to create the feeling that the forest and the hills go on and on. That's why i chose this slope.


----------



## pugnacious33 (Nov 2, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## Mersad (Nov 2, 2008)

pugnacious33 said:


> Stunning!



Thank you pugnacious33!


----------



## pyoung (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice colors. Makes me want to take a trip.


----------



## Mersad (Nov 11, 2008)

pyoung said:


> Nice colors. Makes me want to take a trip.


Thank you so much.


----------

